# Awsome Corel Drawings video



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

1 hour long and very informative. I am so impressed I will be buying it here shortly. 

http://www.wingsdigitizing.com/downloads/drawings/drawings_webinar.wmv


----------



## MikeKutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi! There are more here!
Also, if you already own Corel Drawings you can become member and view more training videos.


----------

